# Zombitronix PVC Frame Calculator



## doto (Nov 20, 2009)

Thanks,

Since loosing the site. All my props have become comparable too a slender 5'11" tall guy with long arms because these measurements have been easily calculated.


----------



## asmodeous (Oct 14, 2008)

Thank you Scary Papa. I used your image and reversed it to calculate almost the exact same dimensions. Threw that into excel and built a spreadsheet for it that you can plug in any height you want. It isn't exact, but within a 16th of an inch or so of the Zombietronix Calculator. If somebody has a place I could load the file, I would be happy to share it.


----------

